# Railroad Avenue Model Works, they still around?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some Railroad Avenue Model Works buildings from a guy. Some were damaged in a hail storm, the big mine is taken apart. Anyone have pictures of any of their buildings? THeir web site does not come up. Sort of a puzzle I have here. If you have any of their buildings, I would appreciate a pix. Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Railroad Ave Model Works

[script removed] 148 Fort Bragg Rd
Willits, CA 95490-4105 

Phone: (707) 459-2770


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick, I did call the guy(Scott Bowers) but they don't seem to be doing much these days. He may find me some parts. Guess his son is 
supposed to do his web site, but there is nothing there, which seemed to surprise him.


----------

